# Need good hunting/hiking boots with aggressive tread



## Bkeepr (Jan 8, 2012)

Can anyone recommend some good comfortable boots for hiking up and down steep hills?  I want an aggressive tread, used some old boots at Warwoman WMA and walking on steep mountain slopes with lots of acorns and dead leaves was like trying to walk on marbles.  Fell at least twice!  I bought some snake boots but I guess they aren't broken in yet and really compress and hurt my ankles.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 8, 2012)

Cabela's" Perfekt" Hunters and Hikers by Meindl .


----------



## deadend (Jan 8, 2012)

Meindl, Asolo, Salomon, LaSportiva, Kayland, etc.  All good choices.  Fit is foremost.  Look to Zappo's and Sierra Trading Post for the best deals.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jan 12, 2012)

I would think Danner Bob soles would be hard to beat.  I mostly hunt in the mountains and that is what I have used since the mid 90's.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 12, 2012)

I have some Vasque hiking boots that I am pleased with.


----------

